# Cilnia humeralis



## padkison




----------



## yen_saw




----------



## ronnyreagan

Got a few of these nypmhs from padkison last week.


----------



## ronnyreagan

These guys are developing some nice color


----------



## OGIGA

Awesome pictures!


----------



## babynik14

that thing is HUGE it looks like it could eat you!! wow.. thats crazy


----------



## ronnyreagan




----------



## padkison

Male






Female


----------



## ronnyreagan

padkison - I REALLY like these guys, I might be getting more of them from you in the future if you continue to have them.


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis

The earlier pictures have a real nice green/pink and silver sheen to them


----------



## jmac27

Awesome mantis. I can't wait til I get mine.


----------



## Asa

I like how the abdomen turns up so sharply.


----------



## Morpheus uk

Found some pics of one of mine






Looks like shes carrying a chicken leg :lol:


----------



## robo mantis

Lol she has some nice coloring.


----------



## Asa

Cute eyes, very shiny.


----------



## Morpheus uk

Thx all, Oh yeah it is a she right?


----------



## ismart

Looks like a male to me.


----------



## Kriss

Hay Morph, Lovely pics.

Think you have a male there though. Although the last two segments on the abdomen are very small I can count 8. :shock:

He has great colouration.


----------



## ronnyreagan

Molted again, is only growing about half as fast as the Chinese I have though.


----------



## Asa

He looks like he's wet. :lol:


----------



## OGIGA

Pretty good pictures! You must have a nice camera.


----------



## RodG

Great close up photos!!!


----------



## Morpheus uk

Amazing photos, heres a few of mine i forgot, hes (i think) shed to sub adult now, will try and hunt down a girl for him, sadly hes lost his blue colouration, then went orangy at pre sub adult, now hes a mixture of the two with black patterning


----------



## OGIGA

Looks like she's about to get black/brown areas after she molts.


----------



## Morpheus uk

Yep, im sure its a male now, sub adult now aswell


----------



## Morpheus uk

heres one of mr bluey lol


----------



## Rob Byatt

I'm always amazed at just how aggressive this species is.

It is without doubt the most grumpy and tenacious species I have ever kept. I simply can't go do anything with some females. Anything that touches them is immediately pounced on.

Here's what happened when I tried to get my largest female on a stick......






The photo only shows 2/3 of the stick, plus it is not being supported by anything other than the mantis :!:

Crazy bugs :wink:


----------



## Djoul

Very nice, thank you for the quality of the picture


----------



## sufistic

That's one crazy mantis...


----------



## OGIGA

Haha! What a crazy mantis indeed! I'm surprised that it is still hanging on that surface AND holding onto something many times bigger than it!


----------



## john_jb1

my friend did that with a tooth pick, the mantis died in a couple weeks, that was the most agressive mantis i've ever saw, it bit everything, it ate the greenery in its container. It was a female african mantis.

-john-


----------



## khabirun

You know what i just realised?

Yen fed his wide arm an orchid male.


----------



## Djoul

very nice pics, your pictures are awesome !


----------

